# Palina Rojinski - Oben Ohne Bild als unbekanntes Model x2



## kalle04 (11 März 2016)

*Palina Rojinski - Oben Ohne Bild als unbekanntes Model*


----------



## Padderson (11 März 2016)

Cool - kenn ich gar nicht:thumbup:


----------



## Sepp2500 (11 März 2016)

Sehr schön. Hoffentlich gibt es mehr solcher Fotos.


----------



## Rumpelmucke (11 März 2016)

Bei dem Job hätte se mal bleiben sollen


----------



## prediter (11 März 2016)

Rumpelmucke schrieb:


> Bei dem Job hätte se mal bleiben sollen



da hast du recht


----------



## Voyeurfriend (11 März 2016)

Cool, dass Du das ausgegraben hast! :thumbup:


----------



## mr.u (11 März 2016)

Wow mein highlight tausend dank


----------



## BieberMann20 (12 März 2016)

Rumpelmucke schrieb:


> Bei dem Job hätte se mal bleiben sollen



definitiv


----------



## Garret (12 März 2016)

klasse danke


----------



## Bronco (12 März 2016)

oha, wie geil ist das denn.


----------



## savvas (12 März 2016)

Vielen Dank für diese Rarität.


----------



## Paulienschen (12 März 2016)

Toll, dass du das gefunden hast. 
well done!
:thx:


----------



## moabit25 (13 März 2016)

wow mehr davon :thumbup:


----------



## eywesstewat (13 März 2016)

ein hoffnungsschimmer,danke


----------



## neojs (13 März 2016)

Hammer :O Wo hast du das Bild gefunden?


----------



## eike1502 (14 März 2016)

MEGA! Das Bild würd ich direkt kaufen


----------



## magsie (15 März 2016)

hammer... danke!


----------



## Armenius (15 März 2016)

:WOW:super:thx: Solltest du noch mehr finden nur her damit:thumbup::WOW:


----------



## single17 (15 März 2016)

Gibts da keine bessere Qualität?


----------



## kurt666 (15 März 2016)

Danke für die tollen Bilder, ware schön wennes mehr von ihr gäbe.


----------



## Eierwilli (16 März 2016)

Mehr davon
:thumbup:


----------



## momo12321 (17 März 2016)

Richtig gut danke !


----------



## 004711 (21 März 2016)

Vielen Vielen Dank für den Fund und die Veröffentlichung. Hoffentlich gibts noch mehr aus der Zeit zu sehen


----------



## RiHunter (21 März 2016)

Wow, danke sehr fürs Finden und Teilen.


----------



## Xell86 (21 März 2016)

Danke für diesen Fund. Hoffentlich gibt es davon eine bessere Qualität


----------



## alpaslan (21 März 2016)

danke dafür. sie sollte das in besserer qualität nochmal wiederholen


----------



## Dauergast81 (29 März 2016)

juhuuuu danke an den Finder


----------



## n00dle (29 März 2016)

Tja, jetzt müsste man nur wissen in welchem Schaufenster das steht


----------



## SoulEaterNOT (2 Apr. 2016)

Sehr cooler Fund!


----------



## trinity12 (3 Apr. 2016)

Wahnsinn! Hätte ich echt nicht erwartet!


----------



## Elwod (5 Apr. 2016)

S U P E R !!!

ich bin begeistert 
Vielen Dank


----------



## ks5555 (6 Apr. 2016)

Dankeeeee.


----------



## Felixomania (6 Apr. 2016)

Vielen Dank


----------



## fridlin (6 Apr. 2016)

thanks. unknown so far.


----------



## bambam81 (10 Apr. 2016)

vielen Dank


----------



## Drake2012 (10 Apr. 2016)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Chronos (10 Apr. 2016)

Wow. Ihre Möpse wollt ich schon immer mal sehen. Danke sehr für diese raren Bilder, sind toll


----------



## therob (11 Apr. 2016)

Cool. Danke dafür


----------



## kaiderlong (12 Apr. 2016)

Krass...nicht schlecht


----------



## Mister_G (12 Apr. 2016)

Woow, danke fürs teilen!


----------



## donteventrip1337 (17 Apr. 2016)

schade so klein


----------



## rynks (18 Apr. 2016)

Hey Leute, ich habe ein wenig per Google streetview gesucht... und habe das Schaufenster gefunden!

Adresse:
Rialto Film GmbH
Bismarckstraße 108, 10625 Berlin

Falls ihr mir nicht glaubt, schaut einfach selbst:
Google Maps Koordinaten

Jetzt muss sich nur noch ein Berliner finden, der da mal vorbei schaut.


----------



## eike1502 (21 Apr. 2016)

krass 

HINGEHEN, in guter Quali knipsen und hochladen..bitte


----------



## Punisher (21 Apr. 2016)

kaum erkennbar


----------



## klopo (21 Apr. 2016)

Nice Nice Nice


----------



## arnebeinlich (22 Apr. 2016)

Wow Danke!!

Wer von uns lebt in Berlin?


----------



## heini999 (23 Apr. 2016)

sehr ansprechende bilder. danke


----------



## Kukicha (24 Apr. 2016)

danke! D


----------



## zampano (28 Apr. 2016)

Reizend. Danke!


----------



## killwitthrill (30 Apr. 2016)

Viewle Dank, Super-Fund!!! 
:thx:


----------



## papagajo (30 Apr. 2016)

bessere qualli täte es besser


----------



## MrHanky91 (1 Mai 2016)

Sehr nice. Hoffe sie kommt irgendwann ins playboy


----------



## kingstevo891 (1 Mai 2016)

Super Danke!


----------



## Belmonti (10 Mai 2016)

rynks schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich habe ein wenig per Google streetview gesucht... und habe das Schaufenster gefunden!
> 
> Adresse:
> Rialto Film GmbH
> ...



Leider brachte meine Suche keine weitere Bilder, aber ich habe herraus gefunden wem dieser Photoshop gehört.

Der Name des Photografen ist "Wolfgang Jahnke" sehr sehr schlecht zu lesen, doch durch die Adresse Suche und dem Vornamen "Wolfgang" das man auf dem Bild lesen konnte, habe ich den kommpletten Namen finden können.







Kleiner Beweiß wäre auf seiner Homepage zu finden

art projects - Homepage Wolfgang Jahnke

Dort wird nähmlich das Bild "Filmreif" gezeigt, wie auch in der Googleview Ansicht in der Ausstellung.






Wie jetzt aber "rynks" darauf kommt das richtige Schaufenster gefunden zu haben weiß ich nicht. Denn die 2 Bilder die wir haben, Zeigt keine Ähnlichkeit mit dem Schaufenster das wir jetzt gefunden haben.


Viel Spaß mit dieser Info..... viel erfolg bei der Suche


----------



## killwitthrill (10 Mai 2016)

Das bild, das wir haben, ist direkt über dem markierten roten viereck. Zwar schlecht zu erkennen, aber das ist es definitiv. Die reihenfolge hell/dunkel stimmt mit den 12kleinen bildern überein. Wenn ich nicht über 500km entfernt wäre, würde ich hinfahren. Mal sehen was der langstreckenbus dahin kostet...


----------



## fabregas (11 Mai 2016)

der hammer


----------



## haram (19 Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank   aber woher hast du das?


----------



## Ftc (21 Mai 2016)

Wow sehr nett danke


----------



## kingz (25 Mai 2016)

Besten Dank für die Rarität!


----------



## rossi69 (31 Mai 2016)

Sensation, danke fürs Teilen!


----------



## eike1502 (12 Juli 2016)

das man das Bild nicht im Original zu sehen bekommt, ist echt ärgerlich^^


----------



## mrsoso (13 Juli 2016)

Wow danke !


----------



## bambam81 (17 Juli 2016)

sehr geiler Fund!


----------



## KlausP567 (4 Aug. 2016)

Cool die kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## Strumpfhosen (7 Aug. 2016)

Wo hängt dass denn bitte?also das Bild meine ich


----------



## Mytak (11 Aug. 2016)

Was würde ich für ein HQ geben


----------



## cba321 (11 Aug. 2016)

vielen dank !


----------



## paule17 (13 Aug. 2016)

Vielen Dank: super Bilder, kannte ich gar nicht!


----------



## whak (15 Aug. 2016)

wow, vielen dank


----------



## daimo147 (28 Aug. 2016)

Was für ein Fund! Irgendwann muss das Original ja auftauchen


----------



## gurke99 (31 Aug. 2016)

Wow, wer hätte das gedacht


----------



## mrjesse (1 Sep. 2016)

Oh wow! Aus welchem Jahr die wohl stammen. Entweder krasses lookalike oder tatsächlich sie.


----------



## Axier312 (5 Sep. 2016)

Schade das es keine hq bilder gibt...


----------



## implunt (6 Sep. 2016)

schade, dass die einzelnen posen nicht größer sind :d


----------



## Ollrich (6 Sep. 2016)

Wow vielen Dank für diese Rarität


----------



## ptrpn (11 Sep. 2016)

wow sehr interessant


----------



## derfuchssh (12 Sep. 2016)

Danke für Palina echt sexy


----------



## Celeblover1 (12 Sep. 2016)

Palina gehört einfach in den Playboy, sie sieht toll aus :thx:


----------



## mmm3103 (19 Okt. 2016)

Einfach nur Toll


----------



## lolxdlol (12 Nov. 2016)

sehr nice danke  !


----------



## iwantyou (13 Nov. 2016)

Das ist das schöne am Internet... dinge gibt's von denen MANN nix wußte... DANKE!


----------



## josch999 (28 Nov. 2016)

Geil! würd ich holzen


----------



## OhHa (20 Dez. 2016)

Der Wahnsinn, davon bräuchten wir mehr  Danke für den super Fund!


----------



## Sveribo80 (22 Dez. 2016)

HQ wäre geil danke


----------



## KlausP567 (25 Dez. 2016)

Gute Bilder


----------



## dalliboy01 (26 Dez. 2016)

Tolle Frau :thumbup:


----------



## mikemanx (27 Dez. 2016)

tolle Bilder, Danke


----------



## djbobo (3 Jan. 2017)

Ueberrascht!


----------



## damien24 (4 Jan. 2017)

gibst es die Fotos auch in groß?


----------



## AED (11 Jan. 2017)

vielen dank für den beitrag


----------



## wangolf (6 März 2017)

Hammer ..........


----------



## tom_opitz (9 März 2017)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## XXX16 (11 März 2017)

Coooooooooooool


----------



## ptsys (11 März 2017)

Wow mal was neues von ihr... nice.. Danke


----------



## Nudelholz88 (18 Apr. 2017)

Dankeschön !


----------



## 2393 (28 Mai 2017)

Wow danke!


----------



## Ghostuser (29 Mai 2017)

Wow danke für die Bilder


----------



## 2good4me (2 Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank dafür!!


----------



## JC666 (4 Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Weltenbummler (5 Juni 2017)

Sehr prachtvolle Brüste hat Palina.


----------



## Pgr18 (10 Juli 2017)

Davon würde ich gerne mehr sehen


----------



## heelspawn (11 Juli 2017)

wow. sehr schöner Fund. Bin begeistert! Vielen Dank


----------



## wangolf (14 Sep. 2017)

Hammer :thx:




kalle04 schrieb:


> *Palina Rojinski - Oben Ohne Bild als unbekanntes Model*


----------



## tom_opitz (17 Sep. 2017)

Cool, kannte ich noch gar nicht. Dankeschön.


----------



## ice1985 (27 Sep. 2017)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## celebgate1 (28 Sep. 2017)

Die mal im Playboy.. Das wäre ein Traum <3


----------



## keskinkt17 (1 Nov. 2017)

diese bilder kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## PaulHerr3 (17 Nov. 2017)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Epochfan (5 Mai 2018)

Kannte ich noch gar nicht. :thx:


----------



## tagallerseits (25 Mai 2018)

Ist das echt?


----------



## rodmen (24 Juni 2018)

riesen dinger hat sie


----------



## Tittelelli (24 Juni 2018)

was die zuviel in der Bluse hat, hat sie zu wenig im Kopf


----------



## ralfixx1 (26 Juni 2018)

Genial. Vielen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## mecburi (27 Juni 2018)

Schönes Foto..


----------



## Malavita (23 Juli 2018)

Tausend Dank, der Wahnsinn!


----------



## casanova (25 Juli 2018)

Wow. Danke für das Bild.


----------



## Ingggo123 (25 Juli 2018)

sie hat definitiv ihre Vorzüge


----------



## nasefgh (14 Sep. 2018)

Nice!! Danke für die tollen Bilder


----------



## petem (8 Nov. 2018)

Ohh, interessant


----------



## Vince_Black (11 Nov. 2018)

Genau unbekannt wink2 aber nicht für uns danke für die Bilder


----------



## xmarx (22 Nov. 2018)

Klasse Bilder - vielen Dank!


----------



## ultrabrutale (24 Nov. 2018)

Na endlich. Mehr davon...


----------



## ultrabrutale (24 Nov. 2018)

Darauf hat doch jeder schon Ewigkeiten gewartet. Juchu


----------



## theotheo (15 Dez. 2018)

Was für eine Überraschung! Danke schön!!


----------



## gerilfritz (23 Dez. 2018)

dankeschön


----------



## Moonbuggy00 (23 Dez. 2018)

Ups ... Vielen Dank dafür ...


----------



## abcdef10001 (22 März 2019)

schöne Vergangenheit..


----------



## luminar (24 März 2019)

sehr schön


----------



## gonzo21 (14 Apr. 2019)

hmmmmm.....da wär ich gerne beim shooting gewesen


----------



## Klidor (15 Apr. 2019)

schöner Anblick :thx:


----------



## diego (23 Apr. 2019)

wahnsinn. davon muss es doch noch mehr geben. wer ist der fotograf?


----------



## Bildergott25 (16 Okt. 2019)

Sehr gut, kannte ich noch gar nicht. Danke!


----------



## Selo5252 (29 Okt. 2019)

Aus welcher Schatzkammer hast du die denn


----------



## geminischweiz (5 Dez. 2019)

huiuiuiuiui


----------



## EddiSuffKopp (5 Dez. 2019)

Schöne Bilder. Danke dafür...


----------



## magla (8 Dez. 2019)

super danke


----------



## Tomsenek (1 Jan. 2020)

Updates?  danke für die tollen Fotos


----------



## swagger1 (1 Jan. 2020)

Dankeschön


----------



## mk49 (9 Feb. 2020)

Hammer, absolut unbekanntes Bild


----------



## wolf8787 (12 Feb. 2020)

Danke für die tollen Bilder von der heißen Palina&#55357;&#56613;


----------



## JanSki112 (11 März 2020)

Eine Klasse Frau, danke


----------



## boerseboy888 (18 März 2020)

Hammer:thx:


----------



## Prallina Rojinski (27 Apr. 2020)

Hammer Frau!


----------



## zortrack (1 Juni 2020)

OMG was würde ich sie gerne mal nackt sehen


----------



## Justlink9090 (28 Juni 2020)

wow mehr davon


----------



## t.bauer.t (13 Juli 2020)

sowas könnte sie gerne öfter machen


----------



## jodomaster (13 Aug. 2020)

sehr schönes Bild


----------



## Ichsconwieder (13 Aug. 2020)

Sehr nice  Kannte ich noch gar nicht


----------



## Dobenovic (26 Nov. 2020)

Danke, sehr schön!


----------



## djshadowman (30 Aug. 2021)

Mega, jetzt erst gesehen. Besten dank.


----------



## smith02 (6 Sep. 2021)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tittelelli (6 Sep. 2021)

zortrack schrieb:


> OMG was würde ich sie gerne mal nackt sehen



dich will aber keiner sehen :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## amaru84 (17 Sep. 2021)

Super schön, vielen Dank.


----------



## mb78 (17 Sep. 2021)

Welches bild


----------



## MartieMeckFlei (31 Okt. 2021)

WOW DANKE!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pani1970 (5 März 2022)

Wow !!! Vielen Dank für das tolle Bild


----------



## ds1 (6 März 2022)

Hammer, danke!


----------



## f.halter (11 Apr. 2022)

ist sie das wirklich. Wow. danke für den Post


----------



## jinkoko (15 Apr. 2022)

Supercool!


----------



## jinkoko (15 Apr. 2022)

Supercool!


----------



## trecker76 (7 Juni 2022)

superfund. danke


----------



## Big90 (17 Sep. 2022)

Das es davon nix neues gibt oder bessere Quali ist verdammt mies... Da muss doch irgendwer noch was auf Platte haben...


----------



## Töffel Chris (22 Sep. 2022)

Was für tolle Fundstücke doch noch rumschweben!
Danke.


----------



## RayB33 (28 Sep. 2022)

Das habe ich noch gefunden


----------



## LCS12 (29 Sep. 2022)

Danke - das sieht ja schon viel besser aus!


----------

